# Best covering WHITE paint?



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a job coming up that requires the walls to be painted pure white..

Obviously white doesn't cover that well and I want to get it done in 2 coats...It is a medium grey right now...

Has anyone compared the whites from the different companies?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

What sheen? Going flat? Try ICI's Diamond. Or Possibly Cashmere by SW. Did you know they just reformulated Duration interior?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

BM's Navajo white covers pretty good. :jester:
Some times depending on how crisp of a white i need, I will have 2 shots of black added to a gallon of white to give it some hiding. Such a small amount does not mess up the color to much. Other than that just bill it for 2 coats.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

2 coats, well, most good paints will cover in that. not sure what the prob is.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

nEighter said:


> Did you know they just reformulated Duration interior?


hmmm. why am i always last to hear. thanks for the headsup


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> 2 coats, well, most good paints will cover in that. not sure what the prob is.


 
That is not true...I just painted some trim and it took 3-4 coats of Benny Moore oxford white...I used their moorestyle semi-gloss...

The walls will be eggshell and that normally covers better than semi...It's the cutting-in that worries me...

The color is BM Pure white..oc-64


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

LOVE ben moores colors.. I think they are the best.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

nEighter said:


> What sheen? Going flat? Try ICI's Diamond. Or Possibly Cashmere by SW. Did you know they just reformulated Duration interior?


 
I've never used duration..I assume that is a Sherwin Williams line..They only have a few stores that carry it and I live in a very big city in Canada..


----------



## FL.BM.DEALER (Apr 2, 2009)

tedrin said:


> That is not true...I just painted some trim and it took 3-4 coats of Benny Moore oxford white...I used their moorestyle semi-gloss...
> 
> The walls will be eggshell and that normally covers better than semi...It's the cutting-in that worries me...
> 
> The color is BM Pure white..oc-64


 
What is the product code on your BM "Moorestyle"? That is un-heard of here in the US.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> 2 coats, well, most good paints will cover in that. not sure what the prob is.


not sure most white would cover over med gray in two coats not pure white like the OP stated...


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

FL.BM.DEALER said:


> What is the product code on your BM "Moorestyle"? That is un-heard of here in the US.


I have heard a few CA guys mention that I have come to the impression its less than SuperSpec on the chain of comand but could be wrong..


----------



## xr4ticrew (Nov 24, 2007)

No, moorestyle is higher-end than Super spec, but lower than the "Collection" which I think is Regal in the States. Not sure why they decided to change all the names of products for sale in Canada...


----------



## FL.BM.DEALER (Apr 2, 2009)

xr4ticrew said:


> No, moorestyle is higher-end than Super spec, but lower than the "Collection" which I think is Regal in the States. Not sure why they decided to change all the names of products for sale in Canada...


 
Actually, Just got done doing the TDS comparison. The Moorestyle is Almost the exact same as the Super Spec. The differences are not big enough to tell anything different.

This could be a reason for no coverage in WHITEs, SS Int. IMHO sucks for coverage unless you are using the 01 (white) base to tint with. The problem with their 1B (Pastel) is that it needs a certain amount of colorant to create a decent coverage.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just have the guys @ SW shoot some L4 in it. We do that to all our whites interior & exterior. Gives it a little better hide.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Sometimes if you have a very smooth surface it will take three coats, it also helps if you can spray it to.Use a fan, shoot thin coats, and let the fan dry it fast, keep shooting until it's covered.Jobs like this I will take severial fans with me.


----------



## BESMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

It costs more but BM aura covers pretty damn well when i use it.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Some store will offer a high- hide paint in their white base, this is what I use.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Like Jhon said, spray it. I just did a Liz Clarbourn store spec pure white. Shot 2 coats of Frazee Speed Sheen. Covered great. I have never had issues with white, BUT! Red.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Sometimes if you have a very smooth surface it will take three coats, it also helps if you can spray it to.Use a fan, shoot thin coats, and let the fan dry it fast, keep shooting until it's covered.Jobs like this I will take severial fans with me.


 
I'm painting the walls pure white in an occupied home...Therfore spraying the walls is out of the question...Actually I've never sprayed an interior wall that was drywall...The only interior wall that Ive shot was stucco.I'm basically into repaints that are occupied.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

FL.BM.DEALER said:


> Actually, Just got done doing the TDS comparison. The Moorestyle is Almost the exact same as the Super Spec. The differences are not big enough to tell anything different.
> 
> This could be a reason for no coverage in WHITEs, SS Int. IMHO sucks for coverage unless you are using the 01 (white) base to tint with. The problem with their 1B (Pastel) is that it needs a certain amount of colorant to create a decent coverage.


I've used both the Spec and the mid-line "moorestyle" countless times...The Moorestyle is a much better paint in terms of washability and it covers better....Super Spec is a low end contractor line.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

i mean, you may want to first coat with a stainblocking primer. then just hit with 2 finish coats. There are only so many possibilities, and there are limitations. If thats what they want, give it too them. Sounds like you gave them a price already and need to find a way to keep labor down. If not, tell them they may need a 3rd coat and just brace them for it.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> i mean, you may want to first coat with a stainblocking primer. then just hit with 2 finish coats. There are only so many possibilities, and there are limitations. If thats what they want, give it too them. Sounds like you gave them a price already and need to find a way to keep labor down. If not, tell them they may need a 3rd coat and just brace them for it.


Stainblocking primer is not needed...I actually painted the walls a year ago with BM superspec in a medium grey....I will just invoice the Homeowner after the job...I did mention the possibility of 3 coats...I just don't want any hard feelings if it does...I'm just trying to save my client some money.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

stainblock always helps kill the color underneath. Thats all I was saying.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

"stainblock always helps kill the color underneath. Thats all I was saying." 



I know what you meant,but most high end paints will cover better than a stain blocking primer over a previously painted (with latex) wall...


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

idk if I agree. Depends on the color change. But cheers. Good luck, would be interesting to know how it works out and what you used to get there. :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

tedrin said:


> ...I'm just trying to save my client some money.


Paint is always cheaper than labor. If you are trying to save them money, step up to a better grade paint.

SW's best covering paint is "SuperPaint", PPG Manor Hall Timeless, BM Aura, then there is always Berh Paint.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Paint is always cheaper than labor. If you are trying to save them money, step up to a better grade paint.
> 
> SW's best covering paint is "SuperPaint", PPG Manor Hall Timeless, BM Aura, then there is always Berh Paint.


I have used aura a few times...I might use it for the first coat and use the "Ben" for the second....I'm worried about lap lines from the aura...I had to re-do some walls that one of my employees with 30 years experience did,as we used the aura and I could see lap-lines after...The Ben line is supposed to be pretty good...My cost on that stuff is $38.00/gallon!

I rarely use cheap paint...Sometimes I use the superspec for the first coat and then top it off with Moorestyle...I have to use BM because the color selected is in their pallet...There is no way to match "pure White"...


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

tedrin said:


> I've used both the Spec and the mid-line "moorestyle" countless times...The Moorestyle is a much better paint in terms of washability and it covers better....Super Spec is a low end contractor line.



Super hide is a low end contractor paint... SS is low end paint repaint guys love to use to save money... (at least around here.)


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> Super hide is a low end contractor paint... SS is low end paint repaint guys love to use to save money... (at least around here.)


Like that all over I think.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Like that all over I think.


yeah we compete all the time saying we use Aura and they hire someone and he shows up with SS 

There is a place for it when its spec'd for a job.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> There is a place for it when its spec'd for a job.


Yeah I did quite a few mid level NC cookie cutters sub-divisions where this is what was spec'd.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> BM's Navajo white covers pretty good. :jester:
> Some times depending on how crisp of a white i need, I will have 2 shots of black added to a gallon of white to give it some hiding. Such a small amount does not mess up the color to much. Other than that just bill it for 2 coats.


I second that . . . This is essentially what Decorator's White is, one of BM's pre-mixed colors in Regal. Excellent coverage.


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

tedrin said:


> ..The Ben line is supposed to be pretty good...My cost on that stuff is $38.00/gallon!
> ...



I've been using Ben a lot lately. My cost was $25 and just recently moved up to $30. Any day now it will be $35. It's a great product though.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Don't they make any kind of high hide paint in the NE.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I haven't seen high hide white since the 90's and glidden had one... Tint some white with black thats high hide...
Most paint Co's have gotten completely away from any pre mix colors..


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm always taken back by all this high doller paint you guy's on the east coast just to paint some gray wall in dank apartment, 35/39 plus per gallon, got be kidding. I really think most of you guy's are blowing smoke,why would anyone use this high dollar stuff for an average home/ apartment.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> I'm always taken back by all this high doller paint you guy's on the east coast just to paint some gray wall in dank apartment, 35/39 plus per gallon, got be kidding. I really think most of you guy's are blowing smoke,why would anyone use this high dollar stuff for an average home/ apartment.


I wouldn't use high dollar paint in a apartment but I would use it in a 800sq ft condo that cost 700k 

I use ceiling paint that isn't high dollar on all my ceilings still there isn't a pre-mix high hide... 

But also my clients prefer not to have chalk residue on there cloths if they bump into a wall... If you are happy supplying 10$ paint to your clients go have at it... 

also... my clients are billed for labor and materials I am not paying for the paint...


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> I wouldn't use high dollar paint in a apartment but I would use it in a 800sq ft condo that cost 700k
> 
> I use ceiling paint that isn't high dollar on all my ceilings still there isn't a pre-mix high hide...
> 
> ...


Who said anything about any ten dollar paint Mr.Mak?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Your good at that.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Are you one of those painters that line item you materials?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Are you one of those painters that line item you materials?


nope


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Who said anything about any ten dollar paint Mr.Mak?


I did 

I guess but you were the one that brought up price and high end and the thread is about white paint not the cost of it who which line it is or who makes it just what covers the best.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

OK, keep using your ten dollar paint then, we will get back to white paint issues.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I can really feel the love, now lets get back on topic. :thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

four single drops of black per gallon of white is high hide formula.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Master Hyde with tint shot in it. $13.00 a gal great paint i use it on high end repaints and lowend repaint best i have used for ceilings.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

no white covers well without a shot of either black or raw umber.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> 2 coats, well, most good paints will cover in that. not sure what the prob is.



Do you find that two coats work for deep base as well??


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

FL.BM.DEALER said:


> What is the product code on your BM "Moorestyle"? That is un-heard of here in the US.


Between me and you some of those deep base colors even in aura ( yellow) given the proper tinted prime under coat are still a hassle. In my experience aura has mastered red gotta giver thanks for that!! don't even need the tinted primer!!


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

tedrin said:


> I have used aura a few times...I might use it for the first coat and use the "Ben" for the second....I'm worried about lap lines from the aura...I had to re-do some walls that one of my employees with 30 years experience did,as we used the aura and I could see lap-lines after...The Ben line is supposed to be pretty good...My cost on that stuff is $38.00/gallon!
> 
> I rarely use cheap paint...Sometimes I use the superspec for the first coat and then top it off with Moorestyle...I have to use BM because the color selected is in their pallet...There is no way to match "pure White"...


I agree about the aura if you give it a real "painter inspection" ( anal eye) you can see the cut line and lap lines... this result was even produced when I did wet on wet and rolled real tight???? I hope the BM guy gets back. It would be real helpful!!


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

oops I guess I have tried to take the thread off topic... Sorry. I was just asking questions as I was going along.. now I finished the thread...


----------



## Mr. Brett (Jul 24, 2009)

I always used both umber and black to make my whites cover


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

jason123 said:


> oops I guess I have tried to take the thread off topic... Sorry. I was just asking questions as I was going along.. now I finished the thread...


You are fine, I actually learned quite a bit!:thumbsup:
Pretty interesting subject!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, if you only use black, the white will turn light blue


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I hear you john, it also depends on the base it's self.


----------



## PaintPro2000 (Jul 23, 2009)

tedrin said:


> I'm painting the walls pure white in an occupied home...Therfore spraying the walls is out of the question...Actually I've never sprayed an interior wall that was drywall...The only interior wall that Ive shot was stucco.I'm basically into repaints that are occupied.


 

If you have a Lowe's near you, I will promise you that two coats of Pro2000 by Valspar with cover. In most cases, it will look decent after one coat but a great finished product after two coats. It comes in Antique White or High Hide White which is equivelant to a pure white. It is there packaged white. There are only 10 stores in Canada. Not sure where you are ?


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

SW has a "classic white" that we have used often. It usually covers fairly well. Most of the time we have used it, it has been in their Pro Classic oil line.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

PaintPro2000 said:


> If you have a Lowe's near you, I will promise you that two coats of Pro2000 by Valspar with cover. In most cases, it will look decent after one coat but a great finished product after two coats. It comes in Antique White or High Hide White which is equivelant to a pure white. It is there packaged white. There are only 10 stores in Canada. Not sure where you are ?


 
Thanks but I have to use Benj Moore....They selected oc-64 or "pure white"...It would be almost impossible to get that matched in any other product...I've decided to try 2 coats of their midline,Moorestyle...If that doesn't work,I will paint the first coat in Aura,the second with Moorestyle....That way I can sand out the lap-lines that Aura is famous for...If that doesn't work,I guess it will be 3 coats!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

tedrin said:


> Thanks but I have to use Benj Moore....They selected oc-64 or "pure white"...It would be almost impossible to get that matched in any other product...I've decided to try 2 coats of their midline,Moorestyle...If that doesn't work,I will paint the first coat in Aura,the second with Moorestyle....That way I can sand out the lap-lines that Aura is famous for...If that doesn't work,I guess it will be 3 coats!


never had lap lines in Aura, (and we use it for all repaints now) matter fact it levels off better than any other BM product period...


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Lap lines to some, may not be lap lines to others.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Lap lines to some, may not be lap lines to others.



or maybe bad application??? I am sure there's a few painters on this forum that actually don't paint well.. what a thought...


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> or maybe bad application??? I am sure there's a few painters on this forum that actually don't paint well.. what a thought...


I'm sure your right. I surely can't tell, looking from here.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> or maybe bad application??? I am sure there's a few painters on this forum that actually don't paint well.. what a thought...[/quote
> 
> And I'm sure that some painters have higher standards than others...Someone else with the same discerning eye as myself mentioned the aura lap-lines...I love when the competition settles for sloppy work...It makes me look even better.
> 
> I've fired countless "senior" painters with 15+ years experience who think their good painters...I just shake my head and wonder how they have lasted this long in the profession.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

tedrin said:


> MAK-Deco said:
> 
> 
> > or maybe bad application??? I am sure there's a few painters on this forum that actually don't paint well.. what a thought...[/quote
> ...


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

anyone heard of adding a little ammonia to a white to help it cover and hide better?

one of my painters mentioned it today, that he was told that from someone else but had never tried it


----------

